# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Hasude quhet?

## ChuChu

Po hap teme te re ne menyre qe te marr vemendjen e duhur dhe sa me shume pergjigje :-) Masanej mund t'transferohet te kendi i embelsirave.

Hasudeja! (mund te kete emra te ndryshme ne zona te ndryshme te Shqiperise). Mbaj mend qe behet me niseshte dhe me duket se kullohet ne vaj. Nese ndonjera/i ka ndonje recete, do ju lutesha (vertet lutesha :buzeqeshje: ) ta sillnit ketu. Si shperblim, sa here ta gatuaj do ju dergoj mu te dera e shtepise pako hasudesh te llangosura me vaj (bashke me postieret e inatosur) :-)

----------


## elbasan

Kuqalashe, hasudja që di unë nuk bëhet me vaj, por me gjalpë. 
Ja receta që di unë:


Tri lugë gjelle niseshte fërgohen me një lugë gjelle gjalpë. Pastaj i futet sheqer (dy, tre lugë sipas dëshirës) dhe më në fund një gotë ujë i ngrohtë. Lihet në zjarr të fërgohet mirë deri sa të marrë një ngjyrë të artë dhe të bëhet pak si me kokrriza.

Unë e kam bërë kështu si më sipër, po asnjëherë nuk më ka dalë siç e bën mami im.

Shpresoj që ty të dali e mirë! Të bëftë mirë Kuqalashe!!

----------


## gjithcka asgje

eshte gjeja qe pelqej me shume nga ato qe me bente gjyshja

une e di qe behet me vaj ,po nejse pak rendesi ka
gjyshja i me e bente keshtu
-hidhte vajin ne tenxhere (kujdes mos te nxehet shume) 
-ne nje tas perziej niseshte me uje dhe perzije derisa te behet mase kompakte 
-hidhe tek vaji dhe duhet te kesh durim "DERRI "ne te trazuar (pra trazojme teta trazojme) derisa masa te mbeshtillet rreth lugesdhe te behet njesh me te dhe te kete marre ngjure floriri
-ne fund fare i hidhet sheqeri dhe perseri trazojme teta trazojme
dhe TE BEFTE MIRE  kuqalashe .....tani s`kam ca te te them me............

----------


## ChuChu

Lexoj dhe me leshon goja leng. Tani e mbaj mend qe duhet trazuar shume. Sa here e gatuanin ne shtepi, me vinin mua ta trazoja si me e padobishmja qe jam nga anetaret e shtepise (ne fushen e gatimit). Te shoh c'do katranos kete fundjave :-) 

Faleminderit serish Elbasan dhe Gjithcka_Asgje.

Kuqka!

P.S. Per moderatoret/administratoret (s'e di ndryshimin): Kjo teme tani mund te transferohet te kendi i embelsirave. Flm!

----------


## Letersia 76

Mbaroj per hasude embelsira ime e preferuar ok,kam nja tre vjet pa e provuar.

bye!

----------


## klaudia

kurse ne nga  tepelena i themi hallv.

----------


## elbasan

Në Elbasan hallva dhe hasudja janë dy ëmbëlsira krejt të ndryshme, si për nga shija, ashtu edhe nga ngjyra.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga klaudia_ 
> *kurse ne nga  tepelena i themi hallv.*



 :xhoker:

----------


## claedy

edhe ne korce keshtu eshte mi corazon
klajdi

----------


## Jonela_vl

kurse ktej nga vlora se di si i thon dhe se kam iden se cfare eshte hasudeja.
eshte ndonje cik e mire?kot per kryozitet dua ta di

----------


## claedy

eshte bombe fare jonela.
mua ma gatuante gjyshja e mamit me mjeshteri, por qe kurk ka hikur ajo skisha provuar me se se dija si beheshe  :i ngrysur:  e as mimi se dinte edhe se eshte guzhinjere.
por ketu ne forum i gjeta recetat dhe e provova.
doli shume e mire, si ajo me vaj edhe ajo me gjalpe.
por mua me pelqen me shume ajo me vaj, se ashtu ma bente nena, dhe gjithashtu eshte e bardhe ajo e vajit e me e lehte  :shkelje syri: 

megjithate per keto recepite me siper kam nje verejtje, une e mbaj mend nenen ta gatuante fillimisht ne tenxhere, e me pas e shtrinte ne nje tepsi dhe e fuste ne fure.. 
Une gjithmone e kam mare nga tepsia hasudene

nese ndonjeri prej jush di me shume mos hezito te na sqaroni pakez ai  :buzeqeshje: 
pershendetje
klajdi

----------


## ajzberg

U cu nona ne mengjez 
Hasuden  boni me kujdes
O sa shum u gezush 
Kur tha nona ha sa t dush

Thoni po deshet se nuk i kemi qejf embelsirat

----------


## GoC_vLoRe

mua sme pelqen fare ,,,,blllahhhhhhhh

----------


## knvb

Hasude  eshte 1 emblesir e thjesht  eshte mir te behet me gjalp se iku koha e xhaxhit qe e benin me vaj nga halli :P 

masa per te ber 1 asude eshte  1 liter uj  300gr niseshte  50gr gjalp  400/500 gr sheqer 
marim tenxheren e i hedhim 800ml uj  hedhim sheqerin e gjalpin  kte e vendosim ne zgjarr   nderkoh  me ato 200ml uj te tjera marim 1 en tjeter   edhe hedhim niseshten  edhe e trazojn sa niseshteja te tretet krejt, sapo tenxherja te nisi te mari val i hedhim niseshten e tretur,tashme eshte e ter puna qe duhet ber  sapo niseshteja hidhet ne tenxhere   uji nis te trashet  e kjo do trazuar  e vetem trazuar  (kujdes  duhet trazuar mir pasi fundi i tenxherez ze 1 mas e kjo se lejon qe te behet mir e te behet shpejt) mendoj qe per 5 min do vahzdoj trazimi  edhe kjo do behet 1 mas,pasi asudeja u be ne tenxhere  menjeher marim disa pjata e me nje lug gjelle e marim nga tenxherja edhe i vem ne pjata (vendosen ne pjata me 1 te mbushur lug gjelle kjo sherben edhe si mas  edhe per ti ber si topa topa) vendosja ne disa pjata sherben per racione aq sa persona jeni ne shpi aq pjata beni  pasi te ket mbaruar kjo gje  mund te hidhni e pak  kanell persiper 
 Ju befte mir   e rekomandohet te haet e ngroht  dmth sa behet    se po u ftoh i iken krejt shija 


Revani    
e njejta gje eshte edhe revania si asudeja   vetem se kjo pasi eshte pjekur ne tenxhere piqet e ne furr

per 1 tepsi shtepie (tepsi qe kan sobat) duhen 2 litra uj 500gr niseshte  100gr gjalp  1 kg sheqer
gatimi behet  marim pak gjalp edhe  e hedhim tek tepsia  tepsin e fusim ne furr, gatimi tjeter eshte e njejta procedur si asudeja  edhe pasi kjo behet   hidhet ne tepsi  e hapet njejt ne ter tepsin,marim 1 tigan  apo 1 en tjeter e hedhim 200gr sheqer  kte e vem ne zgjarr e me nje lug e trazojm qe sheqeri te shkrij (behet sheqer i djegur)  pasi sheqeri te ket shkrir krejt e hedhim ne tepsi   pasi kjo gje u be e vendosim  ne furr (tepsia vendoset ne pjesen e poshtme te furrit) edhe e pjekim me 200 grad   per 15 minuta   
Ju befte mirr          rrekomandohet te haet e ngroht 

                      Mos nguroni e pertoni ti beni  se ktu me fjal  duken shum te veshtira  por ne realitet  jan shum te thjeshta e te lehta

----------


## MI CORAZON

....por me vaj del me mire.

----------


## PINK

Cora , akoma ben hasude mi ? lol

----------


## MI CORAZON

Pink,
 Bakllava , kadaif, tiramisu etj etj, nuk ia vlen te besh me, se ka sa t'dush gjithandej. Por hasudeee...ku te gjesh ?! Do besh se s'ben. Plus qe e kam qejf , jo aq shume sa hallven ov kors . _Edhe Brari e ka qejf hasuden. E di si thote ? Deri sa te kem fryme, hasuden mos ma ndani !_  :uahaha:  

Ohhhh ...mbarova tu qesh.

----------


## TikTak

si e bo mama jeme hasuden se bo njeri. i hudh ene kanell. i thash i dite tel mbo i kazon hasude ene ma co me post. se mos kontrollojn gjo kta hahahahahahaha

----------


## MI CORAZON

T'mos ishit kaq qefli sa dukeni ketu, ju kisha mbledh nje dite te gjitheve ketu tek shtepia ime, e kishim bo  i kazon hallv edhe nji hasude ne backyard...por jua kam friken.  :kryqezohen:

----------


## TikTak

kom harru me t'thon un ty. ke me mpas kojshi me i llaf ne i shtet hahahahaha. ene pak ene do zbres nflorida

----------

